

Phone Sharkthis App Turns Your Friend’s Phone into Yours – Hotel My Phone - denzildsa
http://www.urbandaddy.com/ntl/gear/33357/Hotel_My_Phone_This_App_Turns_Your_Friend_s_Phone_into_Yours_National_NTL_Application

======
jenviev
I think this will be pretty useful when your battery dies or you forget your
phone.

